# Some good eating baits!!!!!!!!! LOL



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man I"ll tell you there is nothing better than having a fish fry with perch and walleye on the menue! They are my favorite fish to eat. I guess I like fish that don't taste fishy. I have that argument with my friends all time that I am not a real fish lover! Who knows? LOL

Here is a 10" walleye deep diving crankbait. I bet it could hit 40 feet. I can't wait to try it out.

The other is a 7" perch glide bait. It is a slow sinker.

Fire up the oil!!!!!! LOL
Take care 
John


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

u make some of the most amazing baits i have ever seen. gorgeous work i wish i had the skills and the patience to do even half as nice as u do.....keep up the excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

Beautiful baits! I've never heard of 40 foot divers. Doesn't surprise me that it could make it down that far. Nice work!

Care to share what top coat you use? Just curious, as the shine looks better than my baits with Dev 2-ton...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

*vc breaks out the fillet knife and prepares to visit Tigger's basement on a covert mission to fill the freezer.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL that is funny vc! 

The top coat that I am using is Envirotex. With big baits it helps with the casting impacts with the water. I like the Devcon on the smaller Trolling baits.

Ultralight, I use a 1/8" thick aluminum lip on the bait with a steep lip angle. I also use glass taxidermy eyes to help forward weight it. I had a prototype at skeeter and it hit bottom in 25 feet with 60 feet of line out. It hit bottom in less than a minute. I was really suprised by that. Here are some pics of the lip.





Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Tigger, your work is absolutly amazing.
Thanks for the pic's


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

U definatly have a great talent. I canr believe how much detail and work u put into those lures. Truly amazing.


----------



## maniac1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Best perch pattern that I have ever seen on a crank bait!!
Keep up the good work!
James


----------

